# Hexin'



## Fontinalis (Mar 17, 2010)

One of many. 2012 is turning out to be a good year.


----------



## ShadRap (Jan 23, 2010)

Wow nice fish!!!!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

awesome brown!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## swampswede (Jun 6, 2010)

Very nice !


----------



## Fontinalis (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks, surprisingly nobody was at the launch. Nobody was at the take-out. Only saw one other angler that night who had a vendetta with a fish he lost last year. Getting away from the crowds makes it so much better!

Good luck out there...


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Fontinalis said:


> Thanks, surprisingly nobody was at the launch. Nobody was at the take-out. Only saw one other angler that night who had a vendetta with a fish he lost last year. Getting away from the crowds makes it so much better!
> 
> Good luck out there...


 Nice fish. I put one in the boat last night, it seems the bugs are starting to taper off at least where i was fishing. Boy it must have been nice to only have one other angler to contend with. My launch was packed and it was a gauntlet all the way up to where i was going.


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

Very nice fish, hope to find a few myself soon.

D


----------

